# BFP confirmed!!



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

I posted last Tuesday when I had a positive test result. I took provera and clomid for the first time in October and was told from the scans and blood tests that the clomid hadn't worked, however I have just come back from my early scan and I am 7 weeks 2 days pregnant! We saw a very strong heartbeat and everything is going well.
I am still in shock and only believed it after seeing the heartbeat. We were told I hadn't ovulated last cycle and we had already taken the 2nd load of provera so it is a HUGE surprise.
I know this isn't strictly on the right board but I just wanted to maybe offer a little hope to those still trying and also say a MASSIVE thank you to those who have been so lovely to me over the last couple of months. 
I wish each and everyone of you all the luck in the world!
xxxxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Babybaby

Im sooo happy for you. Congrats on your BFP and on your scan. You must be so relieved.

What a strong baby you must have there, its already been through so much ..

Angel83


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations hun on your BFP

1st trimester thread here you come  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

woooh hooooo!!!!!!!!!! congratulations     and thanks it does restill the faith!!! 

L x


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Congratulations       
Thats fantastic news..so pleased all is ok xxx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats hun!! What a fantastic surprise and always great to hear stories like this to keep the    ivity going!

Best of luck with your pregnancy babe and take it easy  

x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations on your bfp hun well done

lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Mrs D xx


----------



## JUNIOR (Dec 13, 2007)

Fantastic news ! you must be thrilled to bits, I am just starting out on the ttc route and your news has really given e hope


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone.
I had truly convinced myself that my body was useless and I would never fall pregnant. I hadn't had a period since Nov 06 when I came off the pill and I honestly thought my body wasn't capable of having a baby.
I punished myself horribly. I had aneorexia when I was younger (quite severely) and I blamed myself for jepordising our chances, even though aneorexia is not much of a choice!
I'm not sure why it happened for me so quickly but I know it will happen for all of you, I have never met a more derserving bunch!
Sorry for going all serious, I just wanted to give a bit of backround and help those just starting out to keep positive - miracles really do happen!
Lots of love to all
xx


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hooray! That's such wonderful news, and such a great surprise in time for Christmas! Best of luck for a healthy and easy pregnancy. I looove seeing these posts-- they give me hope!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your     well done


kel


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Fab news!  Hope all goes well xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations hunny x


----------

